# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Insane guy on guitar!

## Kevve

[YT]aZpD0btOZx8[/YT]


He owns. That's all i can say.

----------


## Nidhogg,

My Favourite is funtwo with Canon Rock
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjA5faZF1A8]YouTube - guitar[/ame]

----------

